# Celebrity Lookalikes



## frocher (Jul 8, 2008)

.......


----------



## chameleonmary (Jul 8, 2008)

Haha - Perez Hilton calls K Fed Cletus too!


----------



## User93 (Jul 8, 2008)

damn thats too funny.. thanks a lot for sharing!


----------



## JessieLovesMac (Jul 8, 2008)

I had to share these with you!! I know the Brittney one is mean.. but..anyways


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 8, 2008)

hahahah the amy winehouse one is so right
hahaha
I love amy but jeezee.. still.

hahaha.


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 8, 2008)

haha, these are soo funny
and yet so true


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 8, 2008)

omg hysterical


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 8, 2008)

flavor flav looks like a gremlin! lol 

i cant find pix right now becuz im at work, but he SO does lol


----------



## nunu (Jul 8, 2008)

thanks for sharing! that was sooo funny!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 8, 2008)

Watch Late Night with Conan O'Brien. He does things like this as if they're casting a movie and it's hilraous.


----------



## frocher (Jul 9, 2008)

Jessielovesmac, the tendon in her neck freak me out!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 11, 2008)

Haha those are awesome!


----------



## kimmy (Jul 11, 2008)

muhahahaha ftw!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 11, 2008)

Funniest Muppet-Celebrity Look Alike 3R8 ID8353,SizzleFizzle.com


----------



## alwaysbella (Jul 11, 2008)

heheheheh, too funny!


----------



## user79 (Jul 11, 2008)

LOL the Alien one....tooo good!


----------



## frocher (Jul 11, 2008)

.........


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 11, 2008)

That alien is just classic. LOL  Awhile back, I saw a website with really good ones.  I am still hunting for it.  But, I don't know if any of them are as funny as that alien. LOL


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 11, 2008)

hahah. So funny & so accurate. This put a smile on my face.


----------



## xXmakeupaddictX (Jul 11, 2008)

SO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Especially the Amy and Paris ones.


----------



## Pnk85 (Jul 12, 2008)

Images are clickable


Attachment 6198 Attachment 6199


----------



## Jennybella (Jul 12, 2008)

perez is AMAZING

Celebrity gossip juicy celebrity rumors Hollywood gossip blog from Perez Hilton » Separated At Birth


----------



## frocher (Jul 31, 2008)

Don't They Look A Like? | Funny Pictures


----------



## tara_hearts (Jul 31, 2008)

too funny


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 31, 2008)

Totally Looks Like… Famous People and Celeb Look-A-Likes


----------



## aziajs (Jul 31, 2008)

LOL...  Everytime I see Vivica Fox I think of Madame from Solid Gold.








Here are some more:

Hollywood Puppets « TMZ.com Photo Gallery


----------



## ashleydenise (Jul 31, 2008)

LMFAO @ Paris...


----------



## frocher (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_LOL...  Everytime I see Vivica Fox I think of Madame from Solid Gold.








Here are some more:

Hollywood Puppets « TMZ.com Photo Gallery_

 
LMAO.  That's a little eerie.


----------



## frocher (Jul 31, 2008)

I like this one too.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 1, 2008)

I like these:


----------



## Paramnesia (Aug 1, 2008)

Haha that last one is so funny lol


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Don't They Look A Like? | Funny Pictures_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I like these:










_

 
I totally lol'd at these. tooooo funny! thanks so much for posting. 

I found these:


----------

